# ps3 deals



## Awesome Wells (May 23, 2009)

Anyone know who has the best preowned ps3 console deals right now (40gig, as it's cheaper). I'm done with M$ as my 4th elite is on its deathbed after only a fortnight.


----------



## bmd (May 23, 2009)

80GB for £225


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 24, 2009)

thanks for the reply, but my machine seems to be going through a phase of reading/not reading the disk. Until it gives up the ghost utterly I can't get a refund (or a defection to Sony).


----------



## Jambooboo (May 24, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> thanks for the reply, but my machine seems to be going through a phase of reading/not reading the disk. *Until it gives up the ghost utterly I can't get a refund (or a defection to Sony).*



You tried? Not one thing I've ever taken back has been tested in the shop, irrespective of whether I've got a refund or an exchange. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 24, 2009)

I haven't tried and I won't until I'm sure I won't end up looking stupid in the shop, complaining about something they can see working!

The shop isn't local, and I'm loathe to just lug a game console around on the bus unless I'm a 110% sure of myself. They always test the consoles when they get returned...lying them on their dirty carpet while hooking themup to the shop TV.

And it's a sunday.

And a bank holiday.

And it's _really hot!_


----------



## stupid kid (May 24, 2009)

I was getting intermittent disc read errors, opened it up and fiddled about with the disk drive, and now it never reads games, but always reads DVDs. Gonna have to wait for some new alan keys to arrive so I can fuck about with it some more (can't make it more broken, ha), before I have to buy another drive.


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 24, 2009)

a lesson for us all perhaps.


----------

